# DOS Befehle



## RazOrde (26. April 2004)

*DOS Befehle [erledigt] & goto Befehl in Java ?*

Hi,
wie kann man mit Java DOS Befehle ausführen lassen ? Hab schon ma was davon gesehn, aber das hatte nicht richtig geklappt.
Wenn das jemand weiss, bitte poste genau, wie das , also auch welche Pakte man importieren muss und was man sonst noch an Befehlen braucht.

thx


----------



## Christian Fein (26. April 2004)

schau mal ein Thread drunter.
Nennt sich runtime.

Dort wird ein Bash Befehl ausgeführt. Aber was unter Linux die Bash ist, ist unter windows DOS, weshalb sich daran nichts ändert.


----------



## RazOrde (26. April 2004)

ok, danke,  so wie ichs wollte...
hab aber noch ne Frage *g*, will aber deshalb nicht extra nen neuen Thread aufmachen.

Gibt es in Java auch sowas wie nen goto Befehl, sowie in BASIC ? Oder Label (nicht die zum Text anzeigen *g*) ?

EDIT : hat sich erledigt, habs hier gefunden
http://www.untergrund-spiele.de/j2me_artikel_grundlagen_java.php


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (26. April 2004)

Und selbst wenn es ein goto geben würde, solltest du es nicht verwenden. In Hochsprachen ist dieses Konstrukt verpönt, und dessen Benutzung zählt zum schlechten Programmierstil.


----------



## Christian Fein (27. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Matthias Reitinger _
> *Und selbst wenn es ein goto geben würde, solltest du es nicht verwenden. In Hochsprachen ist dieses Konstrukt verpönt, und dessen Benutzung zählt zum schlechten Programmierstil. *



Ja Linus Torvalds ist im Gegenzug ein riesen Fan von goto.
Niklaus Wirth (der Pascal Erfinder) war der erste der goto verteufelt hat, und die goto Diskussion ins laufen gebracht hat.
Die meisten konnten ihm folgen, mannche aber sind bis heute komplett anderer Meinung wie eben Linus.

Naja auch  wenn ich Pascal nicht wirklich toll finde, gebe ich Wirth hier recht.


----------



## Peter Bönnen (27. April 2004)

Irgendeine GOTO Diskussion war es auch, die mich damals zum Java Specialists' Newsletter geführt hat, der es übrigens absolut wert ist, abonniert zu werden.

Bei irgendeiner Suche zum Thema bin ich nämlich auf diese Ausgabe des Newsletters gestoßen, in welcher der Autor versucht, ein Stück BASIC Code möglichst originalgetreu in Java zu konvertieren: http://www.javaspecialists.co.za/archive/Issue067.html

Ist auf jeden Fall lesenswert, wenn auch nicht wirklich zur Nachahmung zu empfehlen 

Peter


----------



## poldiberlin (17. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Nur das ich einfach nur einen DOS-Befehl ausführen lassen will. Ich möchte einfach nur ein paar Dateien umbenennen.
Mein Quelltext sieht wie folgt aus:

import java.lang.*;
import java.io.*;

public class Rename
{


	public static void main(String[] args)
  	{
            int i, a ;
            a = 15;
            i=1;
            String command;

            for(i = 1; i<a; i++)
            {
              if(i<10)
              {
                command="ren Track0" +i +".mp3 cd21-0" +i +".mp3";
                System.out.println(command);
                try
                {
                  Runtime rt = Runtime.getRuntime();
                  rt.exec(command);
                }
                catch (Exception e)
                {
                  System.err.println(e.toString());
                }
              }              
            }
	}
}

und raus kommt dann das:

java.io.IOException: CreateProcess: ren Track01.mp3 cd21-01.mp3 error=2

Was mach ich falsch?
Bin ein ziemlicher Anfänger in JAVA, also bitte entschuldigt mein Problem, wenn es zu einfach ist!

danke
poldiberlin



Hab's jetzt selbst gefunden. "ren" braucht noch einen Vorbefehl. Sieht dann so aus:

command = "cmd /c ren Track" +i +".mp3 cd21-" +i +".mp3";


Gefunden auf  :
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...tm#Rxxjavainsel_080002265DOSProgrammeaufrufen


----------

